# truaqua



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang, that IS cheap. I just got the Nano Type-P LED for my Mini-M on my desk at work, but this is way cheaper.


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Peter, makes ya wonder why its so cheap doesn't it


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

I got mine in the mail today. Looks nice. I will probably replace the under-gravel filter. Don't want to deal with the plant roots in the grid. I haven't decided on my scape yet but it will probably be a shrimp tank.


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyrayne, what size did you get? How is the build,and the light? I was wondering if you could add a HOB or in/out of a canisterto it, is there room in the back of the lid?

I was given the go ahead for a bedroom Betta tank, maybe this would be a good choice.


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prices are nearly the same on Amazon BTW. Even prices for the air pumps. Just saying.


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the 6.6 gallon. It feels nice and sturdy. There is an opening on the back between the hinges. It says its for a vent. The opening is 5.5" x 1 3/4". My marina S10 HOB will fit but the lid won't open. Its the only filter i had to try. Im sure a canister would work. I also got mine for the bedroom.



BillV said:


> Kyrayne, what size did you get? How is the build,and the light? I was wondering if you could add a HOB or in/out of a canisterto it, is there room in the back of the lid?
> 
> I was given the go ahead for a bedroom Betta tank, maybe this would be a good choice.


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

for a betta tank I guess the UGF would be fine. I assume low ligh only with the light. 6.6 gallons is a nice size betta tank.


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

can anyone recommend a HOB that may fit, also with the s10 is there a way to "persuade" the hood to opening? I was really hoping that an AQ20 would fit in the 6.6 but i am not sure if it will be able to open. Would there be any others that may fit as alternatives?


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

On the product page there is a Q&A that says...
The ST-320 tank relies on an undergravel filter plate as its means of filtration. The water is pulled through and essentially filtered through your substrate then pulled through to the pump. This method of filtration allows for very established biological colonies in your tank.
You may consider picking up a PFE-3 hang on back filter to adapt onto the tank if you find the stock filter setup is not meeting the needs of your system.


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

The S10 is wide and thin. Im thinking its 8 or 9 inches wide. I believe if you were to try to cut the hood enough for it to open it would cut into the hinges on either side of the opening. I was thinking of trying the Azoo 150 or the Tom mini rapids. Can't make up my mind.



tarsman013 said:


> can anyone recommend a HOB that may fit, also with the s10 is there a way to "persuade" the hood to opening? I was really hoping that an AQ20 would fit in the 6.6 but i am not sure if it will be able to open. Would there be any others that may fit as alternatives?


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

If I got the tank I was thinking of using the finnex px-360


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

elo500 said:


> On the product page there is a Q&A that says...
> The ST-320 tank relies on an undergravel filter plate as its means of filtration. The water is pulled through and essentially filtered through your substrate then pulled through to the pump. This method of filtration allows for very established biological colonies in your tank.
> You may consider picking up a PFE-3 hang on back filter to adapt onto the tank if you find the stock filter setup is not meeting the needs of your system.


yup... i feel stupid, sorry about that, totally missed it!


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

For those wanting to know what hob filters will fit the 6.6. The Aqua-Tech 5-15 fits perfectly. I got mine at Wal-mart for like $10.98. I threw out the filter pad that came with it, added foam, purigen and AquacleR Bio Max-30. It is super quiet which is a big plus since I put this tank in my bedroom.


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Also just got one in the mail... the PFE-3 from their website fits with room to spare (once you remove the door completely. It is a very nice tank (the 6.6) and will probably be ordering one of the 14.5's just because the price is so right...


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I got mine in the mail, I ditched the undergravel filter and am just using a sponge filter, it is a betta tank for a young giant at the moment, have it lightly planted and going.I am happy the whole lid/hood comes off easily just incase I want to upgrade the light with a led of some sort, I am really happy with this tank especially for the price for a 6.6 gal glass tank with hood light and well a powerhead I can use for something lol


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

How's the light? Did you keep the UGF? Is the tank glass or acrylic?? Does the lid lift off or is it hinged?


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone try to fit an AC 20? Anyone had a par meter to test the light? I was also wondering about the size of the light area... If you gut it could you fit something like the truaqua p light without the stand? The demensions if the light portion looked like it might fit.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

BillV said:


> How's the light? Did you keep the UGF? Is the tank glass or acrylic?? Does the lid lift off or is it hinged?



The light is 7200K and pretty nice for our plants. Lights it well. 

It's glass.

The lid is hinged to the tank and lifts up with little stand to hold it up. It also unclips and comes all the way off if you want it out of the way.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

How nice is the glass? I am thinking of getting the 6.6g or the 14.5g. Getting rid of filter and probably hood.


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

the glass is ok at best - VERY slight green tint (to be expected really...). Feels strong enough to get beat on a little. Does not scratch very easy from what i have seen.

Word of warning to anyone interested... the AQ20 DOES NOT FIT - trimming would be necessary for the intake tube to fit properly


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Decided not to get it. The bowfront look bothered me too much.


----------

